# Spanish Moss



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

So does anyone collect it?? I know in Mexico Its A big deal. They make A few dollars off of it, But does it have any real value?? And is it worth collecting here?? I know wheres hundreds of pounds that can be collected. So whats your take on not only Moss, But other wild plants for income?/


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Up here it is getting to where you need a pemit to gather Gensig in season. No permit needed for mushrooms or asparagus. I do not know if spanish moss is the same as spagnum moss, but we buy that stuff for the wifes wreath making when she does it. Sell alot rocks for landscaping up here also. Sold mistletoe at Christmas when I lived in Tennessee. Heck I heard of some one selling gold painted tumbleweeds for the holidays on ebay. I think any thing is sellable just gotta find the market :angel:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

They used to use spanish moss in vehicle upholstery, and folks used to make some cash collecting it. I didn't know there is still a market for it. Is there? :shrug: What is it used for?


----------



## Zebraman (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Guys;Spanish Moss is a type of Tillandsia.It has a market here in CA.Nursey's sell it as an exotic.A 2-2 1/2 ft section sells for $25.00 to $40.00.Selling it from a wesite would be your best bet.-


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Big Dave said:


> Heck I heard of some one selling gold painted tumbleweeds for the holidays on ebay. I think any thing is sellable just gotta find the market :angel:


I've seen sweet gum balls and cockle burrs sold as "porcupine eggs" at some state fairs...and people actually bought them!!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> I've seen sweet gum balls and cockle burrs sold as "porcupine eggs" at some state fairs...and people actually bought them!!



bwahahahaha! 

was that next to the snipe hunting exhibit?


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

MELOC said:


> bwahahahaha!
> 
> was that next to the snipe hunting exhibit?


don't discount that snipe hunting isn't a real activity.










Snipe Hunting Anyone? 

Yes, and you really CAN get a moose poop necklace for your favourite girlfriend!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

yeah moonwolf, i saw the snipe photo on the singletree. it is a saying though. are they good eatin'? :shrug: lol


----------

